# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Gallery

## Ejaz

In VS 6.0, there was this feature of Add to Gallery , which was pretty handy at times, I would like to ask for the particular reason to drop this in VS .Net IDE.

----------


## wdstevens

I miss the Gallery too. What are the "best practices" for sharing MFC dialogs (with the C++ class) right now?

----------


## borisj

That's indeed a pretty cool feature that has disappeared from the product. You can do something a little similar but not as powerful using the toolbox. You can highlight a piece of code and drag it onto the toolbox. A new item will be added to the toolbox with a "Text" prefix. This item will serve as a token that pastes that piece of code anywhere else you may like.

Boris Jabes
Visual C++

----------


## ABuenger

> That's indeed a pretty cool feature that has disappeared from the product. You can do something a little similar but not as powerful using the toolbox. You can highlight a piece of code and drag it onto the toolbox. A new item will be added to the toolbox with a "Text" prefix. This item will serve as a token that pastes that piece of code anywhere else you may like.


That sounds like code duplication instead of reusing a single source?

----------


## tarekmadkour

Yes, that would be copying as opposed to reusing. We really don't have a good replacement for the component gallery. That was one of the features that we lost between the vc6->vc7 "rewrite". Not a whole lot of people asked for it, so we never put it back.

Your best workaround now is probably to share .cpp/.h in your source hierarchy, use static libraries, or use some other sort of manual mechanism.

Thanks,

----------

